# Need laptop 50-60k range ?



## bharatbharija (Jul 3, 2010)

*Please help me buy a laptop ..... please*

I want to buy a laptop , i am ready to pay 60k max.
i need my laptop to be ultra-reliable,fast,screen size 14-15.6

basically short listed
Dell studio 15 i7 740m
Sony vaio vpceafg - VPCEA16FG : E Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India

and Hp Dv6 series with i5 430m

I know for the given price dell offers best configuration but its a little ugly and my friends told me dell studio is not reliable....
sony offers the best graphics card but again bad after sales and screen (lid) feels shaky and weak
Hp looks uber-cool but has worst configuration.... and i have no idea about thir quality

i also liked latitude e6510 and e6410 <dell> but i dont know its cost and also where to get that


THANKS!!! in adv


----------



## tboss (Jul 3, 2010)

I would suggest you to buy HP Pavilion DV6-3043TX Laptop priced below Rs.60,000. This Laptop comes with Core i5 processor 4gb DDR3 RAM, 640gb HDD, Windows 7 Premium and 1GB Dedicated ATI Mobiliy Radeon HD 5650 Graphics Card.


----------



## mac555 (Jul 3, 2010)

u should check the price of alienware 11'...it costs around 60k and is powerhouse netbook...


----------



## bharatbharija (Jul 3, 2010)

tboss said:


> I would suggest you to buy HP Pavilion DV6-3043TX Laptop priced below Rs.60,000. This Laptop comes with Core i5 processor 4gb DDR3 RAM, 640gb HDD, Windows 7 Premium and 1GB Dedicated ATI Mobiliy Radeon HD 5650 Graphics Card.





but the i5 processor here is not that powerfull as offered by both sony's i5 and dell's i7


----------



## als2 (Jul 4, 2010)

^^ i5 processor is still powerful in comparison to i3


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 4, 2010)

This thread might help you in your decision suggest a laptop around 50-60K - Digit's Technology Discussion Forum


----------



## bgactive (Jul 5, 2010)

tboss said:


> I would suggest you to buy HP Pavilion DV6-3043TX Laptop priced below Rs.60,000. This Laptop comes with Core i5 processor 4gb DDR3 RAM, 640gb HDD, Windows 7 Premium and 1GB Dedicated ATI Mobiliy Radeon HD 5650 Graphics Card.



I Second tboss, I just bought one laptop for my bro from Computers for Sale, Buy Laptop, Desktop PC Online, Computer Hardware Dealer, PC Parts Dealer, Laptop, Computer Accessories , I got really very good deal & the people are also very nice

BG


----------



## bharatbharija (Jul 7, 2010)

but i heard hp has several reliability issues....
is upgrading studios screen to full hd worth its money.... and is wled display led display only naa??


----------



## als2 (Jul 7, 2010)

every company has several reliability issues generally laptop starts giving problem after a year or so so decide urself


----------



## pushkar (Jul 8, 2010)

als2 said:


> every company has several reliability issues generally laptop starts giving problem *after a year or so*


Please, a year is just exaggeration. If a computer is going bad just after a year, you made a bad choice. Most companies even give 3 year warranty on their computers, including laptops, and I am sure you won't have to deal with a problematic laptop as long as it is within warranty.


----------



## bharatbharija (Jul 14, 2010)

People around me are asking me to go for a cheaper laptop of 30-40 thousand range and than change in 1 year..... this way you dont need to worry about reliability and this apart you get a new laptop every year..... " what say??


----------



## bharatbharija (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for not replying..... but doesnt matter i finally settled for toshiba qosmio


----------

